# Terra Cotta and mosses



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

What's your opinion/experience on mosses attaching to terra cotta? I have some tiles I want to use, and I'm curious to know how well, say, Taiwan, spiky, flame and fissidens would attach to them. Any point?


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I have yet to see something that they wont attach to honestly. I have a magnum 250 in my shrimp tank that has either taiwan or flame growing off it (I didnt attach it to the pipe, it jsut appeared there)


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

I've had good luck with it. I just take a bunch of it and adhere it with rubberband.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

It will bond faster too if you rough up the surface with sandpaper or score it with anything that will scratch it.


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks folks. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Now's as good a time as any.

The results are in. Susswassertang attaches...so-so. For the most part, other mosses attach prety poorly to terra cotta tiles. That isn't to say anything bad about the growth rate - it's been pretty good. Amusingly enough, of Taiwan, spiky, fissidens, and various other mosses...fissidens was the best at sticking to it. It showed its typical disdain for attachment, but when it did, it stuck well.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

lampeye said:


> What's your opinion/experience on mosses attaching to terra cotta? I have some tiles I want to use, and I'm curious to know how well, say, Taiwan, spiky, flame and fissidens would attach to them. Any point?


Moss even grow on my back glass as tht ai sthe part with less cleaning so I think that is how they got on.


----------

